# Wireless router - Netgear or Linksys - Which is better ?



## din (Nov 16, 2007)

I got BSNL Dataone broadband connection. I am planning to buy a router tomorrow, wireless one to connect 2 PCs and 1 Laptop. Laptop already having wi-fi and I have one USB-Wifi adapter.

BSNL modem is SIEMENS C2110, so I guess I can continue (no need to buy an ADSL modem+Router) but with a seperate wi-fi router ? 

Now, which one is better - Linksys or Netgear ?

Also, is there any other thing I should check before buying the wireless router ?

Please help me, sorry for rushing but I get time only tomo (saturday), that is why.

Thanks ain advance.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 16, 2007)

Go for Linksys.. they have wide range of variety


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 16, 2007)

Go for NOKIA N95-8GB edition.. 
.
.
Wondering why? 

It has some discount offer.. U can buy a Linksys Wireless router for a discounted amount when u buy a N95!! 

... 

Well dat was kinda offtopic .. anyways.. Go for Linksys ones.. they have better options and varities!!  and also they're relatively cost effective!!


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 16, 2007)

I am using Netgear DG834Gv3 ADSL modem/router/access point since last two months.Combined modem/router reduces clutter on your desktop.(I am yet to return my BSNL's rented modem) My first foray into wireless networking was much easier than I had thought..I am quite satisfied with the Netgear. Linksys also is very popular but I have no personal experience.As I always suggest go through customer reviews of whatever you want to purchase after perusal of the technical specifications from the manufacturers' site.Customer reviews from newegg.com is a good source. Infra red dude and Choto cheeta are masters on the subject of home networking and their expositions are also noteworthy.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 16, 2007)

Go for Linksys WRT54G. It costs 2500 rupees and will last atleast 3 years . Its the best model of linksys for home use.I know it because I was a Tech Support Engineer for Linksys supporting US.


----------



## [xubz] (Nov 16, 2007)

Another vote for Linksys WRT54G! Both the Range and Quality of the Router is exceptional!


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 16, 2007)

An interesting discussion here on Linksys vs Netgear vs D-link  
*forums.cnet.com/5208-7589_102-0.html?forumID=62&threadID=91824&start=75


----------



## RCuber (Nov 16, 2007)

Linksys here  WRT54G.. getting good coverage area @ home


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 16, 2007)

Another recommendation for Linksys WRT54G  
Great signal quality and excellent ease of use.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 16, 2007)

@din : add a poll Linksys v/s Netgear


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 16, 2007)

One suggestion, do not hurry. Yes, thats important coz once you make a purchase I don't think you can exchange it for a different (or better) model afterwards.

Linksys routers haf a very good build quality. I myself use one. So do Netgear ones. I haf no experience with DLink routers so won't comment on it. As I said in the other thread, if you need to share printers/storage etc. it'd be better if you go in for a router with USB ports. Do ponder over this point.

Linksys WRT54G does NOT haf USB ports.

@Charan
Is the signal issue rectified?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 17, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> @Charan
> Is the signal issue rectified?



Yea.. full coverage over the entire house  .. thanks to your suggestions  all I had to do was tilt both the antenna by 45deg.. 

And you are absolutely correct about the USB port.. Having a USB port in the router is a added advantage.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 17, 2007)

cant say about Netgear or Linksys.
I have used beetal BX440..and it was good.


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Nov 17, 2007)

What about Buffalo WHR-G54S *cgi.ebay.in/Buffalo-wireless-High-...ryZ44997QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 17, 2007)

^^^ Strange, its a High Speed product (125mbps) meaning its a comparatively newer product yet lacks WPA2 security measure. I'd really like someone to comment on whether the High speed really works properly on an 802.11G router and also what are the practical (actual) speeds obtained.

@Charan
Yeah, the performance of this router is quite good. With just some basic adjustments and positioning, most of the signal issues can be resolved. The only downer for WRT54G is, as I mentioned, lack of USB port.

BTW, Cisco has reportedly killed the Linksys brand (though the products continue to be supported).


----------



## [xubz] (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, 125mbps works like 125mbps ONLY when you have a Reciever (or PCI Card or whatever) that supports it Super-G mode. Its usually rare unless you want to spend almost the same money you spent on the router on a WiFi Card!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 17, 2007)

Bah, I think its better to buy an 802.11N router + Wifi Cards (108mbps).


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 17, 2007)

802.11N networking products are still costly -- in the range of Rs.7000 upwards -- but likely to fall in the next one or two years.Further 802.11N standards are yet to be finalised and are still in the draft stage.  "Wi-Fi" certification for interoperability will be done only after the the draft is finalised..So unless there are compelling reasons for high speed, it is better to sail with 802.11g for the present.If you have money to splurge, no matter what, then go ahead


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 18, 2007)

^^^ I meant instead of hunting for and buying Super G compliant router and card its better to buy N.


----------



## nix (Nov 18, 2007)

buy linksys WRH54G...its cheap and good....made for indian users...thats what i use...


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Nov 18, 2007)

go for netgear dude im usin it jus roxx n looks r also awesome dude


----------



## din (Nov 19, 2007)

OK, I bought the Linksys one. It has an additional RJ45 port, for internet - I think the model is called broadband router. But I couldn't run the setup (came in CD). Anyway I gave up installation and used their web based admin instead. Then I removed cable from that internet-RJ45 slot and plugged in one of the four normal slot and followed infra's tutorial. Worked great  and I am so happy.

Files and internet is shared between 2 PCs and one Laptop now. One PC wired, one PC and laptop wireless. All great, and infra, special thanks


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 21, 2007)

Anytime, pig-Din!  (hehe... no offence!)

How much did you get it for? Also can you post the firmware version? (can be obtained from the web based admin page) and also the revision (underside of the router). Just wanted to know if Ver.8.0 is available in India or is it still 7.0.

BTW, Hope you were able to configure everything in Linux too.


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2007)

Go for Linksys WRH54G. Linksys is well established in India.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 24, 2007)

^^^ Kindly bother to read the posts. He's already bought the Router and setup network at his place!


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Nov 24, 2007)

yup plz close this thread..


----------



## Akshay (Nov 24, 2007)

*For others, *I wud still recommend Netgear as I had tested Linksys n dlink for signal strength and performance before buying and netgear was the best and most consistent.


----------

